

Couchbase 2.0 Released - whalesalad
http://www.couchbase.com/couchbase-server/overview

======
po
It's an interesting release.. I had been tinkering with the beta. Oddly enough
(considering the name) to me it seems really more tempting as a replacement
for memcached than for couchdb.

Can someone from Couchbase or someone familiar with their plans please confirm
the points here:

[http://www.couchbase.com/docs/couchbase-
manual-2.0/couchbase...](http://www.couchbase.com/docs/couchbase-
manual-2.0/couchbase-introduction-migration-couchdb.html)

Specifically these points:

* Basic data storage operations must use the memcached API.

* However, the HTTP REST API for basic CRUD operations must be updated to use the memcached protocol.

It seems that the couchdb REST API is no longer supported. Was that due to
resource constraints in getting 2.0 shipped or is it an intentional design
decision to not support this?

~~~
ingenthr
It's not so much that you need to use the memcached API. We've built a set of
client libraries that give you a consistent API (check out
couchbase.com/develop) though parts are done through memcached binary protocol
(for speed) and parts are done through a RESTful interface inspired by
CouchDB.

It wasn't about resource constraints; it that we felt going after distributed
deployments and having the speed to keep up with application demands (mostly
driven by CRUD) was important. That's what devs and ops people kept telling us
they'd need.

------
buster
Can someone explain to me in a few words what the difference is now between
CouchDB, Membase, Couchbase?

I was looking into CouchDB a while back and loved its concepts but then it
became an apache project and there was couchone and membase and coucbase and i
lost track of that is happening in the community.

In short: Is Couchbase somewhat like the next CouchDB? Does it still use
HTTP/JS everywhere? I loved the fact that i could stay in JS/HTTP/HTML in
CouchDB, query CouchDB directly from the browser and even build a whole
website in that system. Now it looks like there are a lot of client libraries
again, Is this not HTTP anymore?

~~~
buster
Thanks for the responses. In the end it's what i feared, there is some open
source fork with relatively uncertain future and the new database by the
original creator is a totally different beast. Not saying CouchDB is dead but
at the point in time i wouldn't feel comfortable recommending it :(

~~~
daleharvey
I wouldnt worry, Damien hadnt been particularly active with CouchDB dev for
quite a while before CouchBase happened.

CouchDB has a new release pending, a bunch of new features and work in
development.

The CouchBase situtation certainly caused a lul in CouchDB activity, mostly
due to the confusion over the branding, but it has most definitely gotten
through the other side of that.

------
mstipetic
We've been looking at Couchbase for our startup, and have found it a great fit
for our needs. Unfortunately, we needed the functionality of 2.0, which wasn't
available at the time. Since then we've been building on Postgre. Seems we'll
have to take it into consideration again...

Do you know if a client for the Go language will be released?

edit: Sorry, I see there's a Go client as a community SDK.

------
pkorzeniewski
Looks interesting, too bad they don't provide an official node.js client, as
the unofficial one doesn't seem to be widely used so it's a bit risky (I guess
there's a reason it's called 'experimental')

~~~
jchrisa
I worked on the node client. The core API is mostly stable, so it should be
fine to work with. We are still adding some of the less-used functionality,
but for basic operations, I've been using it and its fine. Github link
<https://github.com/couchbase/couchnode>

------
Xylakant
It's a pity their ruby client does not support jruby since it directly depends
on a c lib. I guess you can go and use the java client and wrap it, but it
would be nice to have a drop-in replacement.

~~~
jchrisa
Here is a wrapped version of th java client <https://github.com/jeremy-
brenner/jcouchbase>

And here is some example code that uses it

<https://github.com/scalabl3/JRuby-Rails-Torquebox-Couchbase>

